# Best Wood Duck calls ever!!!!



## Rem270 (Dec 8, 2009)

I just recieved my order from  Haydels Calls and man are they impressive.  I got the W-81 and WW-90 and they are spot on.  I have never heard or blown a call that mimics a wood duck better than these two.  I can't wait to try them this weekend and the weather looks perfect.  If you  haven't heard em before go to their website, they have audio clips of each call.  You can get a pack with both calls for like $16 bucks!!!  I've  been practicing with recordings I got on line and I am pumped for Saturday!!!!


----------



## shotgun (Dec 8, 2009)

You will be surprised! I have had his call for years and they are hard to beat.


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ill have to try that. The best wood duck call ive found is a big ol yellow ear of corn.


----------



## pignjig10lb (Dec 8, 2009)

I got a misfire game call and got one for my 11 year old girl. Lee makes some of the best duck calls out their. You can email him and get the info on any call he makes. 

misfiregamecalls@bellsouth.net

Here's my new mallard call and the call for Logan. I love my wood Duck call I got from Lee, they will make the woodies come back!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=452433


----------



## mallymaster4 (Dec 8, 2009)

R&G custom calls from right here in Georgia.  I bought the Wood duck call 3 years ago from the Mossy Creek Festival.  The guy had a both up and he makes wood duck, mallard, and goose.  Best calls by far and don't freeze up no matter what.  Not to mention they are all wood.


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 8, 2009)

The Haydels are the best i've found too.  Especially the WW-90


----------



## fishndinty (Dec 8, 2009)

how responsive are woodies to calling?


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 8, 2009)

Depends on the realism of the call and how good you are on it combined with using the correct call for what the birds are doing.  They aren't like mallards who can be persuaded into coming into dekes from way off but when properly called under the right situations woodies will respond to calling.  When they are within 150 yards using the locating call the drakes make will get them right into you or get em to swim straight to you once they are on the water.


----------



## cmk07c (Dec 8, 2009)

I have the haydel 81 and was pleased with it, because of how easy it is to use. You can really get it down pack by just playing with it in the truck and watching a couple youtube videos. 

I just bought a new primos one, its wooden unlike the haydel, and seems to be able to do more, but I'm not near as confident in it as I am with the haydel.


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with how easy it is to make the Haydels sound realistic even if you aren't the best duck caller.  I've been practicing in the truck listening to some instructional CD and on Youtube videos as well.  I can't to try it on the water this weekend.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 8, 2009)

Heard good things about those calls. I personally will stick with my Duck Commander wood duck. It is a sweet little call.


----------



## bowhunter07 (Dec 8, 2009)

i have the haydel call, but just bought the Buck Gardner wood duck call and it sounds a little better to me!


----------



## MJ'S Daddy (Dec 8, 2009)

The D C Woodie call is the one I like the best


----------



## Skyjacker (Dec 8, 2009)

I have owned a few haydels wood duck calls, but then I bought a Duck Commander Wood Duck call, and was hooked.  I've tried about 5 wood duck calls and the Duck Commander is easily my favorite.


----------



## quackaholic (Dec 8, 2009)

i love my duck commander woody call but the kritter getter game calls woody sounds amazing


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 9, 2009)

best woody call is to just keep your finger on the trigger. Woodducks listen to call about like a ADHD kid listens to their teacher in class


----------



## cmk07c (Dec 9, 2009)

*Duck Commander*



Skyjacker said:


> I have owned a few haydels wood duck calls, but then I bought a Duck Commander Wood Duck call, and was hooked.  I've tried about 5 wood duck calls and the Duck Commander is easily my favorite.



Skyjacker,

I about bought one in Cabelas last month, is the one you have plastic material or is it wooden? And price ?


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 9, 2009)

I listened to the audio of the Buck Gardner and Duck Commander and agree they sound good, but not as good as the Haydels in my opion.  Might just have to buy one of each and give em a try to get a better opion on it.  Based on the audio of each of the 3 calls, the Haydels is best.  Plus, I have yet to find or hear a call that mimics the drake locating high pitch squeek they do as good as Haydels WW-90.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 9, 2009)

buy a $4.95 squeaking dog toy from walmart, the highest pitch you can find.  take it home, take the squeaker out.  pulle the whistle out of the bubble you squeeze to make it squeek.  its really small, purse it between your lips and force air thru it.  perfect high pitch "jeeeeeeeeeet" sound.  other than that, kritter gitter.


----------



## bigjon (Dec 9, 2009)

bays wood duck call is by far the best.  google them and give it a try.  it is a harmonica style call and the best i have tried by far.  it is so easy that  even the wantabes will have woodies swimming up on them.  used it in arkansas two years ago ang it made the locals i hunt with start shooting something other than greenheads.


----------

